# H110i oder H115i?



## Sens4 (18. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend,

nun da mein bestelltes System angekommen war, (komplett pc Zusammenstellungs Thread) musste ich feststellen, dass die Gainward 1080 und ein Alpenföhn Olymp nicht zusammen passen. Im Urlaub nun, plagt mich die Entscheidung zwischen den 2 Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Vorne weg sei gesagt, dass ich eine Custom WaKü erst später verbauen werde.

Nun zu den 2 Lüftern:
Ich habe schon 2 Tage gegoogled um eine gescheite Antwort zubekommen.- pustekuchen.
Deswegen erstmal was ich weiß

Die Lüfter wurden unbenannt h110i gt -> h110i und h110 gtx -> h115i. 
Ja die erste 1 soll bedeuten -> dual fan. Die zweite eins 140er fans. Und die 5, dass der Radiator dicker ist.(Corsair H110i vs H115i vs H110i GT vs H110i GTX? What's the difference!? - Liquid and Exotic Cooling - Linus Tech Tips)
Dann gibt es 2 unterschiedliche Pumpen Hersteller mit 2 unterschiedlichem Treiber fortschritt. In den Foren sagen sie immer, dass die h110i gt den besseren Treiber haben soll aber ob die h115i nun einen besseren hat weiß ich nicht.

Laut mindfactory wurde die h115i besser verkauft. Heißt das, sie ist besser?

Was sagt ihr? Sollte ich mir die h110i oder die h115i kaufen. Habe hier auch schon Threads durchgelesen aber ein richtiges Machtwort wurde bisher noch nicht ausgesprochen.

Grüße,

Sens4

*- Update 03.08.16 -*
So nun wie gesagt melde ich mich nochmal zurück.

Vorne weg sei gesagt, dass ich total zufrieden bin.

Was man aber beachten sollte, was hier glaube ich auch schon geschrieben wurde, dass man das Profil auf Profile -> Quiet stellen sollte. Das regelt die relativ hörbaren Lüfter relativ gut runter, sodass sie kaum hörbar sind (Das Gehäuse steht direkt neben mir cä 50-60 cm Luftlinie). Die Pumpe nehme ich nur sehr geringfügig war, wenn überhaupt. Optisch macht die h115i auch einen guten Eindruck. Über Corsair Link kann man dann dem Logo auf der Pumpe eine andere Farbe verpassen (ganzer RGB bereich).

Das einzige negative:
Wenn man den Sensor konfiguriert und eine Gruppe erstellt hat (von Werk aus hat sie die Gruppe: h115i Temp) kann man diese Gruppe nicht in der Ai Suite finden (Ai Suite 3 -> Fan Xpert 4 -> Lüfter auswählen -> Source). Da ich aber (noch) kein Profi in diesem Bereich bin, kann ich nicht sagen ob das bei anderen auch so wäre oder nicht.

Fazit:
- Leise im Quiet Modus | Laut im Balanced Modus | Noch Lauter im Performance Modus
- schönes Design / RGB Farben
- Kühlleistung scheint auch gut zu sein 29°C Idle bei gerade 26-27°C Raumtemperatur (Battlefield 4 Ultra 39°C  leider weiß ich nicht mehr die Raumtemperatur) |-> alles im Quiet modus

- Noch leiser mit besseren Lüftern
- h115i Temp Gruppe taucht nicht in der Ai Suite auf


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2016)

Weder noch. Ich rate dir zur einer Alphacool Eisbaer 280, weil sie erstens dasselbe kostet und zweitens das bessere Gesamtpaket abliefert. 

Da du die Kühlung nur für die CPU verwenden möchtest, empfehle ich dir noch zwei http://www.aquatuning.de/luftkuehlung/luefterkabel-und-adapter/10212/phobya-adapter-3pin-12v-auf-3pin-7v-20cm-schwarz. Einmal für die Pumpe und einmal für die Lüfter.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

Ich würde den Wasserkasten mit der leiseren Pumpe nehmen. Lüfter kann man austauschen, Software kann man deinstallieren aber auf der Pumpe bleibst du sitzen.

Wobei der Alphacool das bessere Konzept bietet. Alleine der Kupfer Radiator ist dem Corsair Radiator überlegen. Dazu die Lüfter, die langsamer drehen, das macht es leiser.
Das gleiche Teil wird im September als BeQuiet Silent Loop auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## S!lent dob (19. Juli 2016)

Und wenn du später eh auf Custom gehen willst hast du mit der Eisbär ne gute Basis dafür.


----------



## Sens4 (19. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht das der Eisbaer angesprochen wird  Aber ich würde echt gerne erstmal eine Corsair nehmen, eine der beiden. Grund ist unteranderem, dass ich mir schon die x flow serie angeguckt habe und ich eigentlich schon meinen Warenkorb habe mit pumpe agb etc aber ich eben gerne erstmal ein wenig abwarten möchte. In Ruhe ausmessen wie es mit einem 360 Radi ist wo ich die pumpe und agb am besten anbringen kann und natürlich erstmal das Gehäuse 'kennenlernen' möchte .

Und deswegen würde mich eben die Meinung welche der beiden besser ist interessieren.

Und: ob ich dann die Eisbaer weiterverwenden würde wäre auch fraglich. Ivh würde ne andere pumpe andere schläuche und warsch auch anderen radi nehmen.


----------



## vfxworld (19. Juli 2016)

Ajo, die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir zur Zeit auch noch und bin in etwa so weit wie du. H110i wird von Cool-It gebaut und H115i von Asetek. H110i soll tatsächlich die bessere Firmware haben, siehe auch hier -> Not Able to Add to Groups - The Corsair User Forums . Darf man das hier verlinken?

Die be quiet AIO hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, die ist aber optisch so lala, vor allem die Schläuche. Der Kupferradiator reißt es natürlich raus und die Standartverschraubungen. Allerdings kommt das auch erst im September.

Ich tendiere zur H110i.

Threshold: Er meint die Firmware, keine Software.


----------



## Sens4 (20. Juli 2016)

Ja also mir war das jetzt alles egal und habe zur H115i gegriffen ob das dann gut war werden wir sehen :S Bei Zeiten schreibe ich dann nochmal


----------



## DoonPedroo (20. Juli 2016)

Um neues Thema nicht aufmachen zu müssen frage ich hier ist jeh identische Frage.  Ich will "Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT" zulegen. Jetzt zu der Frage: Überall wird gesagt, dass die Lüfter zu laut sind stimmt das? Wenn ja welche soll ich nehmen zum Tausch? Danke im voraus.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Nö, wenn du neben einem Flughafen wohnst, wirst du sie kaum hören 

Noctua NF-A14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich die Noiseblocker mit den normalen Schrauben befestigen lassen, weil die NBs etwas dicker als normale Lüfter sind.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Finde ich quatsch, dass die Lüfter laut sind. Regel die auf 650RPM und sie sind leiser als alles andere und kühlen auch noch gut (i7 6700K bei max 40°C bei 4 GHz)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Juli 2016)

Doch, die Lüfter sind nicht gerade ruhig. Außerdem hört man die Pumpe auch ganz schön.
Auch wenn man dann leise Lüfter draufhat, wird man sie immer noch hören.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Bei 650 RPM schon.. 
Bei der Pumpe muss ich dir Recht geben, die sind nicht so leise..


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, ok. Aber da sollte auch jeder Lüfter ruhig sein, das ist ja praktisch nichts. 
Kann man ja fast die Lüfter auch ausschalten.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Ach wirklich? Leiser als alles andere, trotz Nebengeräuschen?
Das wage ich aber sehr stark zu bezweifeln


----------



## vfxworld (20. Juli 2016)

Meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Pumpe der H110i leister ist als die der H115i. Meine sogar im PCGH Video wurde gesagt das die Pumpe sehr leise ist.

Mal was anderes, hat schon jemand die neue ML Serie von Corsair getestet? Also Lüfter? Auf Youtube scheinen die auch ziemlich laut zu sein. Denke die Lüfter bei H110i/H115i sollte man schon austauschen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Die Lüfter sind leise bei 650 RPM, schon beinahe unhörbar. Wer das nicht glauben mag, soll es ausprobieren statt sinnlos zu spekulieren.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Wenn du nicht glauben magst, dass es unterschiedliche Empfinden bzgl "laut" und "leise" gibt, dann musst du nicht Leute mit anderer Meinung als "falsch" darstellen.
Und die Tests sprechen ja wohl für sich: So gut wie immer werden die Lüfter kritisiert.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Kann die Lüfter auch unnötig schnell drehen lassen, laut wird es dadurch allemal.
Bevor ich die Lüfter höre, höre ich eher wie der  Prozessor arbeitet, oder was auch immer dieses klickende Geräusch ist.
Einzig und allein die Pumpe ist zu "bemängeln". Sie ist zwar nicht relativ laut, aber auch nicht leise.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Klicken? Meinst du etwa ein Klacken? Das käme nämlich von den Lüftern oder von der Pumpe.

Unnötig schnell drehen lassen? Stimmt, 650 rpm sind im Idle unnötig schnell.


----------



## DoonPedroo (20. Juli 2016)

Laut PCGH video ist die Pumpe sehr leise die Lüfter hingegen nicht. Wenn mann die runterregelt enstehen Lagergereusche. Ich mach so ich kaufe die Kühlung und gucke wie laut die für meine Ohren sind (Bin einwenig schwerhörig von dacher^^). Wenn was ist kann man die Lüfter immer noch tauschen ist ja kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, das kannst du machen. Empfehlungen stehen ja weiter oben ^^


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Ich hab doch selber die H110i GT. Die Lüfter sind bei 650RPM leiser als die Pumpe. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen. 
Bevor du die Lüfter tauschen musst, hörst du die Pumpe.


----------



## DoonPedroo (20. Juli 2016)

Hab gerade nen Lüftkühler drine der läuft mit 2700 rpm und ich höre nichts. Kann ja auch an  meiner Schwerhörigkeit liegen.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ich hab doch selber die H110i GT. Die Lüfter sind bei 650RPM leiser als die Pumpe. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen.
> Bevor du die Lüfter tauschen musst, hörst du die Pumpe.


Hast du die Pumpe @ Performance-Mode oder @Quiet-Mode?



Duplikatorr schrieb:


> Hab gerade nen Lüftkühler drine der läuft mit 2700 rpm und ich höre nichts. Kann ja auch an  meiner Schwerhörigkeit liegen.


2700 rpm? Dafuq :O
Und ich hab schon einen Hörschaden bekommen, als ich die Lüfter der Cryorig A40 auf 2200 rpm geregelt habe


----------



## DoonPedroo (20. Juli 2016)

Kann ja auch gut sein das meine Lüftersteuerung lügt also wegen RPM.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Was für ein Kühler ist es denn?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Juli 2016)

Habe die Pumpe im Quiet Mode. Ist bei mir sogar lauter als im Performance Mode, oder der Performance klingt einfach dumpfer. Egal bei welchem Mode, die Pumpe kann ich raushören. Aber mein PC steht ja auch direkt neben mir ^^


----------



## DoonPedroo (20. Juli 2016)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Was für ein Kühler ist es denn?



Zalman CNPS5X Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU Mit dem wird mein schöner i7 930 gekühlt.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Juli 2016)

Ok, scheint, als ob 2700 rpm kein Auslesefehler sind.
Na gut, wenn's dich nicht stört


----------



## GEChun (21. Juli 2016)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Nö, wenn du neben einem Flughafen wohnst, wirst du sie kaum hören
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Oder
> ...



Ja die Noisblocker halten in 3 von 4 löchern an der 110, mit den dabei gelieferten Schrauben. 
Top ist das nicht aber es hält solange man den Rechner nicht hochkant durch die Wohnung wirft.



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Ich hab doch selber die H110i GT. Die Lüfter sind bei 650RPM leiser als die Pumpe. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen.
> Bevor du die Lüfter tauschen musst, hörst du die Pumpe.



Das war bei mir genau anders herum, die Lüfter waren extrem laut, mit den Noisblocker höre ich fast gar nichts mehr, nur ein sehr leises summen. 
Ich glaube aber, dass die Corsair Lüfter nicht die Geräusche von sich aus machen, sondern durch die Befestigung an der Pumpe vibrieren. 
Noisblocker ist da durch die Gummidichtungen besser aufgestellt.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ja die Noisblocker halten in 3 von 4 löchern an der 110, mit den dabei gelieferten Schrauben.
> Top ist das nicht aber es hält solange man den Rechner nicht hochkant durch die Wohnung wirft.
> 
> 
> ...



Dumme Frage, aber hast du die gesteuert?
Hatte jetzt schon 2 von den AiOs und muss sagen dass die Lüfter wirklich leise sind, entgegen der Meinung der ganzen Leute die sagen, dass die laut sind.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Juli 2016)

Lautstärke(empfinden) ist sehr subjektiv. 

Für mich wäre der Idealfall erst erreicht, wenn der Unterschied zwischen ein- und ausgeschaltetem PC im Leuchten der Kontroll-LED bei Power-On bestünde, ich habe keinen Plan ob das möglich ist, ich arbeite aber darauf hin...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

Ich denke mal das geht, wenn du die Lüfter so einstellst, dass sie bis zu einer Drehzahl regelst die für dich als sehr leise gilt und gleichzeitig sehr gute Lüfter verwendest.
Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## S!lent dob (21. Juli 2016)

650 U/min mögen im idle ja reichen, unter Last wohl kaum. Die Lüfter sind einfach schrott wenn man es leise mag, das bestätigt jeder und auch die meiner 80i waren nerfig.

Unter Last sollte es aber schon Richtung 1000 U/min gehen und spätestens ab da sind die Dinger zu laut.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Ab 1000 sind sie schon hörbar und mit ihren 2000 wie ein Presslufthammer .
Ich finde 650 reichen völlig aus. Ich komme mit meinem 6700K bei 4GHz auf max 40°C (beim Spielen).
Kann auch gerne mal 4,8GHz bei 1,45V probieren, über 60 geht da aber nix. Die Lüfter könnte ich auch noch bis 800RPM drehen, selbst da sind sie ok.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Kommst du eigentlich weiter runter als 650rpm?
Ich hab Noiseblocker drauf, die angeblich auf 400rpm herunter regelbar sind. aber bei mir drehen die Minimum mit 700-800rpm, weiter runter geht schlicht nicht, was ich blöd finde.
Wird echt Zeit, dass die Silent Wings 3 auf den Markt kommen. Die würde ich dann für meinen Radiator benutzen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> 650 U/min mögen im idle ja reichen, unter Last wohl kaum. Die Lüfter sind einfach schrott wenn man es leise mag, das bestätigt jeder und auch die meiner 80i waren nerfig.
> 
> Unter Last sollte es aber schon Richtung 1000 U/min gehen und spätestens ab da sind die Dinger zu laut.



Verstehst du nicht, dass es reicht?
Die Lüfter sind vollkommen in Ordnung und sind bei 650RPM perfekt.
Es ist auch kein Wunder, dass bei einem 125W TDP Prozessor die H80i nicht ausreichend die Wärme abführt und deine Lüfter entsprechend hochdrehen müssen.

@ Threshold
Ich komme bis maximal 550RPM.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> @ Threshold
> Ich komme bis maximal 500RPM.



Ich finde es suspekt, dass Lüfter, die angeblich bis 400rpm herunter drehen können, nicht mal unter 700rpm kommen. Sehr verdächtig. 
Daher werde ich die Noiseblocker entsorgen, sobald die Silent Wings 3 verfügbar sind.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es suspekt, dass Lüfter, die angeblich bis 400rpm herunter drehen können, nicht mal unter 700rpm kommen. Sehr verdächtig.
> Daher werde ich die Noiseblocker entsorgen, sobald die Silent Wings 3 verfügbar sind.



Gleich mal Noiseblocker verklagen 

Edit: 
Bei 1000RPM Battlefield 4 im CPU Limit mit 4,7 GHz (minimalste Auflösung) : 39°C
Bei 650   RPM                                                                                                                                     : 45°C


----------



## S!lent dob (27. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Verstehst du nicht, dass es reicht?



Verstehst du nicht das du scheinbar als einer von 1000 ein paar gute Lüfter erwischt hast?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Juli 2016)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Verstehst du nicht das du scheinbar als einer von 1000 ein paar gute Lüfter erwischt hast?



Ich hatte bereits 4x die gleiche AiO. Daraus resultierend auch 4 Paar der Corsair Lüfter.
Keiner dieser Lüfter hatte irgendwelche Probleme, war laut oder sonst was. 
Ich kann bestätigen, sie geben beim drehen mit dem Finger ein Schleifgeräusch ab, das kann man aber nicht wahrnehmen sobald sie sich selbständig drehen.

Wenn man ihren Sweetspot erwischt hat sind sie leise und stören auch nicht. Dazu muss man sie aber erstmal benutzen und nicht direkt als Müll abstempeln.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wenn man ihren Sweetspot erwischt hat sind sie leise und stören auch nicht. Dazu muss man sie aber erstmal benutzen und nicht direkt als Müll abstempeln.



Wenn die Lüfter max über 2000rpm schaffen, dann ist das nicht leise.


----------



## Obiwan (27. Juli 2016)

Ich habe auch eine H 110i GT. Pumpe läuft dauerhaft im Silent Mode, was meinen i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz unter Last (DX12) auf maximal 70 Grad erhitzt. Die Pumpe ist in dem Mode aus dem Gehäuse nicht herauszuhören. 
Die Corsair-Lüfter waren bei mir nur einen Abend montiert, da die bestellten Aerocool Dead Silence erst am Folgetag geliefert wurden. Der erste Eindruck war okay, aber wenn man leisere Lüfter montiert, merkt man erst den Unterschied. 
Daher kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, sich zum Vergleich mal andere zu besorgen und selber zu vergleichen.


----------



## DoonPedroo (30. Juli 2016)

Dringende Frage. Nutzt wer Modell h 110 gt mit  dem Mainboard "gigabyte ga-z170x-gaming 7"? Bei mir passt 8 Pin Stecker nicht wenn ich den Radiator mit den Lüftern einbaue. Gibt es da eine Lösung? Will nichts unnötig kaputt machen.


----------



## Icedaft (30. Juli 2016)

Mach mal ein Bild. Du meinst den Stecker für die MB Stromversorgung?


----------



## DoonPedroo (30. Juli 2016)

Hier das meine ich.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

Was ist das denn für ein Case?


----------



## DoonPedroo (30. Juli 2016)

Nanoxia deep silence 5. Wie gesagt zwischen Gehäusedecke und Mainboard ungefähr 5mm zuwenig plaz, obwohl das BIG Tower ist.


----------



## sigah (30. Juli 2016)

Habe die H115i. Hab die auf "Quiet" gestellt. Da ist sie ziemlich leise und hat kaum höhere Temps. Sehe also kein Bedarf die Lüfter zu wechseln. Wär wegen 1 - 2 Grad die Lüfter voll aufdreht, hat aber in der Tat das Gefühl einem Triebwerkstest beizuwohnen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

Duplikatorr schrieb:


> Nanoxia deep silence 5. Wie gesagt zwischen Gehäusedecke und Mainboard ungefähr 5mm zuwenig plaz, obwohl das BIG Tower ist.



Sehr komisch. Der Radiator ist ja 30mm dick, wenn ich nicht irre. Mit Lüftern dann 55 oder hast du da dickere Lüfter drauf als die Standard 25mm?


----------



## DoonPedroo (30. Juli 2016)

Alles original also Radiator 30 und 2 Lüfter 25mm. Und eben dieses kombo passt nicht. Das problem ist ja ich hab nur 50mm zwischen Gehäusedecke und Mainboard Platz. Also 5mm zu kurz. Gibt es da vielleicht dünere Lüfter oder so?


----------



## Obiwan (30. Juli 2016)

Wenn es nicht anders geht, gäbe es noch Slim-Lüfter. Keine Ahnung, ob da gute/leise dabei sind...


----------



## DoonPedroo (30. Juli 2016)

Man sagt die slim Lüfter sind schlecht wenns um WAKÜ kühlung geht, ka ob das so ist.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. Juli 2016)

Natürlich sind sie schlechter, aber was willst du denn machen?


----------



## DoonPedroo (30. Juli 2016)

Wenn jemand einen guten slim Lüfter kennt herdamit. Sonst gibt es nur eine möglichkeit und zwar WAKÜ gegen LUFTKÜ tauschen. Was ich nicht gerne will wegen optik und so.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

Und wenn du den Radiatore vorne einbaust?


----------



## DoonPedroo (30. Juli 2016)

Vorne passt auch nicht weil da nur 315mm platz ist und der Radiator 320mm lang ist. Also entweder slim Lüfter suchen oder gegen eine lüftkü tauschen.


----------



## Chimera (31. Juli 2016)

Gibt z.B. die Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex als 120mm und 140mm oder von Gelid den Slim 12 PL. Gibt noch viele mehr, auch von Silverstone gibt es ja jene Modelle, welche bei der Tundra Slim zum Einsatz kommen (sind einfach 120mm) ode4r auch von Scythe gibt es 120er Slim und von den 140er gäb es auch div.. Natürlich werden die nicht grad dieselbe Kühlleistung bringen wie normal dicke Lüfis, aber besser als gar keine ist es allemal  Den Scythe Slip Stream Slim hatte ich selber damals auf dem Setsugen Kühler, doch hat mich das Teil nicht umgehauen. War recht schwach auf der Brust...
Tja, wegen dem Platz ging ich halt den anderen Weg: altes Gehäuse weg, neues her und nun wunderbar viel Platz  Wollt da nicht gross rumbasteln oder mit Kompromissen leben müssen, da war ein Case-Tausch die einfachere Lösung


----------



## DoonPedroo (31. Juli 2016)

Danke schonmal. Ich hab extra ein Big Tower gekauft damit halt alles rein passt und was ist ungenügend Platz. Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll. Slim Lüfter ok, aber iwie hab ich da wenig Vertrauen. Zu dünn zuwenig Luftstrom u.sw. Vielleicht soll ich lieber den wakü gegen luftkü tauschen und gut is.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2016)

Und wenn du das Case wechselst?

Ich hab mir das Dark Base Pro 900 gekauft. Da kannst du im Deckel auch einen 420er Radiator reinbauen und besonders dicken Lüftern.


----------



## Len11235 (31. Juli 2016)

Duplikatorr schrieb:


> Hier das meine ich.



Pack den Radiator unten drunter und verschraub die Lüfter auf dem Case wenns nicht anders passt, hoffe man versteht wie das gemeint ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DoonPedroo (31. Juli 2016)

Be quiet 900 ist gut, aber erstens zu groß zweitens fast 100 Euro teuer als mein jetziges Gehäuse welches mir auch sehr gut gefällt. Wegen Lüfter oben Montage ist etwas schwierig bis gar nicht machbar. Weil die zwei Gitter für die Lüfter nicht den gleichen Abstand haben.


----------



## Chimera (1. August 2016)

Hast du denn keine Möglichkeit, um den Radi versetzt anzubringen? So hab ich es bei meinem F31 gemacht, da mit den originalen 140-er Positionen der Lüfi auch mit dem Stromstecker in Konflikt gekommen wär. Doch da das F31 die komplette Oberseite durchlöchert hat, hab ich den Radi einfach so weit wie nur möglich Richtung Seitendeckel angebracht. Hab einfach solange am Deckel rumprobiert bis es passte. Musste dann einfach noch 4 Unterlegscheibchen nehmen, da die Schrauben sonst durch die Löcher gefallen wären, doch war dies verschmerzbar 
Meine iwie muss es ja gehen, schliesslich wird das Case ja als Wakü-Case angeboten  Auf der Website fand ich ein Bild, wo der Radi vor dem HDD Käfig sitzt und da sieht es auch nicht aus, als ob die Slim Lüfis nutzten. Müsst also schon iwie machbar sein. Mit bissel Grübel-nachdenk-Ideesuche sollt man da schon ne Lösung finden, evtl. muss man halt bissel passend machen was nicht passt. Oder du gibst einfach auf und holst dir nen Lukü  Kam bei mir nicht in Frage, aber ich ging dann halt den einfacheren Weg und besorgte mir ein Case mit mehr Möglichkeiten (also von zuvor Xigmatek Midgard zu Tt F31 Suppressor, wo man halt schon extrem viel mehr Mögflichkeiten hat).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sens4 (3. August 2016)

So nun wie gesagt melde ich mich nochmal zurück.

Vorne weg sei gesagt, dass ich total zufrieden bin.

Was man aber beachten sollte, was hier glaube ich auch schon geschrieben wurde, dass man das Profil auf Profile -> Quiet stellen sollte. Das regelt die relativ hörbaren Lüfter relativ gut runter, sodass sie kaum hörbar sind (Das Gehäuse steht direkt neben mir cä 50-60 cm Luftlinie). Die Pumpe nehme ich nur sehr geringfügig war, wenn überhaupt. Optisch macht die h115i auch einen guten Eindruck. Über Corsair Link kann man dann dem Logo auf der Pumpe eine andere Farbe verpassen (ganzer RGB bereich).

Das einzige negative:
Wenn man den Sensor konfiguriert und eine Gruppe erstellt hat (von Werk aus hat sie die Gruppe: h115i Temp) kann man diese Gruppe nicht in der Ai Suite finden (Ai Suite 3 -> Fan Xpert 4 -> Lüfter auswählen -> Source). Da ich aber (noch) kein Profi in diesem Bereich bin, kann ich nicht sagen ob das bei anderen auch so wäre oder nicht.

Fazit:
- Leise im Quiet Modus | Laut im Balanced Modus | Noch Lauter im Performance Modus
- schönes Design / RGB Farben
- Kühlleistung scheint auch gut zu sein 29°C Idle bei gerade 26-27°C Raumtemperatur (Battlefield 4 Ultra 39°C  leider weiß ich nicht mehr die Raumtemperatur) |-> alles im Quiet modus

- Noch leiser mit besseren Lüftern
- h115i Temp Gruppe taucht nicht in der Ai Suite auf

Mh der dreht das Bild anscheinend automatisch. Dreht am besten euren Monitor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. August 2016)

Regel die Lüfter einfach auf 550RPM, dann brauchst du auch keine neuen Lüfter.


----------



## Sens4 (3. August 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Regel die Lüfter einfach auf 550RPM, dann brauchst du auch keine neuen Lüfter.



Wenn ich will kriege ich sie nur bis zu 25% das wären cä 800 rpm. Aber da muss ich sagen sind sie lauter als bei ~900 

-. Oder wie regelst du sie denn? Auch mit Link?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (3. August 2016)

Kannst du nicht statt den Prozenten die RPM regeln?
Nun gut, hab die H110i GT, kann meine bis 550RPM regeln, hab aber auch 4 Lüfter dran


----------



## TheAbyss (9. August 2016)

Duplikatorr schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen guten slim Lüfter kennt herdamit. Sonst gibt es nur eine möglichkeit und zwar WAKÜ gegen LUFTKÜ tauschen. Was ich nicht gerne will wegen optik und so.



Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist, ich selber nutze die Prolimatech Ultra Sleek 140 auf einem Prolimatech Genesis. Es gibt mittlerweile auch sog. Static Booster Aufsätze von Prolimatech zum Einsatz auf Radiatoren, bin aber nicht sicher ob die dann immernoch flach genug für dich wären. Auf dem Genesis sind die Lüfter auch bei niedrigen RPM top und nicht höhrbar ausserhalb des Towers.


----------



## Sens4 (10. August 2016)

CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht statt den Prozenten die RPM regeln?
> Nun gut, hab die H110i GT, kann meine bis 550RPM regeln, hab aber auch 4 Lüfter dran



Sorry irgendwie scheint das Forum bzw. die Seite seit paar Tagen Probleme zu haben, manchmal komme ich drauf manchmal nicht. Ich mache das alles mit Corsair Link. Da kann ich nur Custom -> % mir eine Kurve malen. Finde ich eh nicht so doll das man jetzt so viele einzelne Programme hat :O Ai Suite 3, Corsar Link, EXPERTool ... naja

@TheAbyss
Neue Vorschläge sind immer gut  Ich werde erstmal abwarten. Mir ist eingefallen ich habe noch die hier EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Ich mache gerade aber erstmal einen längeren Temperaturen test mit den jetzigen. (Excel Tabelle ) Werde diese dann auch hochladen. So kann ich dann gucken ob die neuen Lüfter dann besser / schlechter / genau so gut sind


----------



## Chimera (10. August 2016)

Sens4 schrieb:


> Mir ist eingefallen ich habe noch die hier EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Ich mache gerade aber erstmal einen längeren Temperaturen test mit den jetzigen. (Excel Tabelle ) Werde diese dann auch hochladen. So kann ich dann gucken ob die neuen Lüfter dann besser / schlechter / genau so gut sind



Davon nutze ich 2 Stück auf meiner A80, geregelt über den CPU_FAN Header bzw. Fan Xpert von AI Suite. Bin bisher mehr als zufrieden und wenn ich mir so manche Feedbacks zu den Lüfis angucke, dann muss ich wohl super-duper Modelle erwischt haben, denn bisher hört man weder ein Schleifgeräusch noch rattern oder surren, zudem werkeln sie im Idle im Bereich von 400-500 U/min und sind dann sehr leise und auch unter Last werden sie kaum laut.
Was man aber als Manko anmelden kann: sie haben halt nicht so nen schönen Druck wie z.B. die Noctua oder NB eLoop. Ist mir bisher aber egal, denn ob die CPU nun 50°C, 55°C oder 60°C warm wird (was bei bis zu 30°C Raumtempi halt schnell mal erreicht wird), solange alles schön leise bleibt, bin ich happy und da haben mich die WingBoost bisher wirklich überzeugt  (meine Pure Wings 2 sind allesamt lauter, egal ob die 120er Modelle oder dann die 140er).
Bzgl. der Ultra Sleek von Proli, wenn man da den Boosteraufsatz drauf tut, dann ist der ganze Vorteil durch die Slim-Bauweise futsch, denn dann ist der Lüfi wieder 25mm dick (Lüfi 15mm + Booster 10mm -> siehe Bild). Was mich an den Vortex Ultra Sleek bissel stört: der 140er kann nicht auf meinen Radi, da er eben keine 140er Bohrungen hat, sondern die typischen 120er (wie bei anderen Lüftern mit rundem Rahmen). Wenn man also echte 140er will, dann sind die schon mal ein NoGo, leider  Wenn man jedoch nur nen 240er Radi bestücken will, dann kann man natürlich zu den 120er Ultra Sleek greifen. Muss aber sagen, dass mich bisher(!) noch kein Slim Lüfi echt überzeugen konnte, da sie halt auch immer nur ein Kompromiss sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sens4 (10. August 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Davon nutze ich 2 Stück auf meiner A80, geregelt über den CPU_FAN Header bzw. Fan Xpert von AI Suite. Bin bisher mehr als zufrieden und wenn ich mir so manche Feedbacks zu den Lüfis angucke, dann muss ich wohl super-duper Modelle erwischt haben, denn bisher hört man weder ein Schleifgeräusch noch rattern oder surren, zudem werkeln sie im Idle im Bereich von 400-500 U/min und sind dann sehr leise und auch unter Last werden sie kaum laut.
> Was man aber als Manko anmelden kann: sie haben halt nicht so nen schönen Druck wie z.B. die Noctua oder NB eLoop. Ist mir bisher aber egal, denn ob die CPU nun 50°C, 55°C oder 60°C warm wird (was bei bis zu 30°C Raumtempi halt schnell mal erreicht wird), solange alles schön leise bleibt, bin ich happy und da haben mich die WingBoost bisher wirklich überzeugt  (meine Pure Wings 2 sind allesamt lauter, egal ob die 120er Modelle oder dann die 140er).
> Bzgl. der Ultra Sleek von Proli, wenn man da den Boosteraufsatz drauf tut, dann ist der ganze Vorteil durch die Slim-Bauweise futsch, denn dann ist der Lüfi wieder 25mm dick (Lüfi 15mm + Booster 10mm -> siehe Bild). Was mich an den Vortex Ultra Sleek bissel stört: der 140er kann nicht auf meinen Radi, da er eben keine 140er Bohrungen hat, sondern die typischen 120er (wie bei anderen Lüftern mit rundem Rahmen). Wenn man also echte 140er will, dann sind die schon mal ein NoGo, leider  Wenn man jedoch nur nen 240er Radi bestücken will, dann kann man natürlich zu den 120er Ultra Sleek greifen. Muss aber sagen, dass mich bisher(!) noch kein Slim Lüfi echt überzeugen konnte, da sie halt auch immer nur ein Kompromiss sind.
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja interessant, hätte nichts gutes von denen erwartet auf nem radi xD
Also auf dem CPU_FAN sitzt meine Pumpe und auf dem CPU_OPT der hintere Fan vom Gehäuse welcher sich irgendwie nicht dreht wegen Xpert ka wieso o.O Und Xpert checkt das mit der Pumpe auf CPU_FAN irgendwie nicht. Hast du auch solche Probleme?


----------



## Chimera (11. August 2016)

Nö, wobei ich echt keine Ahnung hab, ob bei der Cryorig A80 nur die Lüfter geregelt werden und die Pumpe stur 12V saugt oder ob auch die Pumpe geregelt wird. Ist halt bissel doof gelöst: Strom über SATA-Poweranschluss, von Pumpe geht ein PWM Kabel zum CPU_FAN und von der Pumpe geht ebenso ein Y-Kabel für die Lüfter weg. Ist echt ein Kuriosum, aber solange alles schön leise läuft, darf es von mir aus kurios sein wie ihm passt 
Hier kannst du gut sehen, wie in Fan Xpert meine Lüfis am Radi erkannt und geregelt werden. Bietet einem halt leider nicht so viele Möglichkeiten wie das Corsair Link oder NZXT CAM, aber mir reicht es. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es beim Einsatz von Corsair Link UND Fan Xpert zu nem Konflikt führt. Hatte jedenfalls ein Kollege mit seiner Kraken von NZXT und der CAM Software: wenn er die Pumpe und Lüfis über die CAM Software regelte, dann konnt er in Fan Xpert gar nix mehr machen. Wenn er aber erst alles in Fan Xpert einstellte und dann die CAM Software startete, dann verwarf es wieder alle Werte im Fan Xpert. War echt komisch, aber haben da div. Combos durchversucht und jedes Mal ergab es dasselbe 
Und wenn alles nix nützt, dann gibt es nur eins: ne externe Lüsteu. Persönlich mag ich die eh viel mehr und drum ist bei allen 3 PCs von mir jeweils nur der Lüfter für die CPU bzw. vom CPU Kühler am Mobo angeschlossen, aber alle Gehäuselüfter regel ich nur über 5,25" Lüsteus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sens4 (11. August 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Nö, wobei ich echt keine Ahnung hab, ob bei der Cryorig A80 nur die Lüfter geregelt werden und die Pumpe stur 12V saugt oder ob auch die Pumpe geregelt wird. Ist halt bissel doof gelöst: Strom über SATA-Poweranschluss, von Pumpe geht ein PWM Kabel zum CPU_FAN und von der Pumpe geht ebenso ein Y-Kabel für die Lüfter weg. Ist echt ein Kuriosum, aber solange alles schön leise läuft, darf es von mir aus kurios sein wie ihm passt
> Hier kannst du gut sehen, wie in Fan Xpert meine Lüfis am Radi erkannt und geregelt werden. Bietet einem halt leider nicht so viele Möglichkeiten wie das Corsair Link oder NZXT CAM, aber mir reicht es. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es beim Einsatz von Corsair Link UND Fan Xpert zu nem Konflikt führt. Hatte jedenfalls ein Kollege mit seiner Kraken von NZXT und der CAM Software: wenn er die Pumpe und Lüfis über die CAM Software regelte, dann konnt er in Fan Xpert gar nix mehr machen. Wenn er aber erst alles in Fan Xpert einstellte und dann die CAM Software startete, dann verwarf es wieder alle Werte im Fan Xpert. War echt komisch, aber haben da div. Combos durchversucht und jedes Mal ergab es dasselbe
> Und wenn alles nix nützt, dann gibt es nur eins: ne externe Lüsteu. Persönlich mag ich die eh viel mehr und drum ist bei allen 3 PCs von mir jeweils nur der Lüfter für die CPU bzw. vom CPU Kühler am Mobo angeschlossen, aber alle Gehäuselüfter regel ich nur über 5,25" Lüsteus.
> 
> ...



Echt komisch bei mir sieht das ganze so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte da noch so einen PUMP_.. Pin direkt neben dem CPU_FAN bringt der mir was ?


----------

